# JBL inline diffuser large bubbles!?



## Franks (19 Aug 2017)

I've just installed the JBL inline right near the filter outlet as instructed and the co2 is coming out of the spray bar as huge bubbles? Instructions state it takes at least 24 hours for the diffuser to break down co2 into smaller bubbles so I thought I'd ask on here if this is the case from any owners using this diffuser?

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Franks (19 Aug 2017)

Franks said:


> I've just installed the JBL inline right near the filter outlet as instructed and the co2 is coming out of the spray bar as huge bubbles? Instructions state it takes at least 24 hours for the diffuser to break down co2 into smaller bubbles so I thought I'd ask on here if this is the case from any owners using this diffuser?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...



Here's a pic of it running and practically pumping the co2 right out of the aquarium! 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus. (19 Aug 2017)

Yes I have two. Had up inline atomisers installed before i fitted the JBL ones. The up atomisers have much smaller bubbles. Even after several days the bubbles didn't get smaller and I presoaked the diffuser too.
Have them post filter with reactor fitted know and tank bubble free

Sent from Mountolympus via neural interface


----------



## Matty123 (20 Aug 2017)

Franks said:


> I've just installed the JBL inline right near the filter outlet as instructed and the co2 is coming out of the spray bar as huge bubbles? Instructions state it takes at least 24 hours for the diffuser to break down co2 into smaller bubbles so I thought I'd ask on here if this is the case from any owners using this diffuser?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...



Hello, 

I installed mine 2 weeks ago to the day. The bubbles will get smaller. They won't get to be as small as the UP inline atomiser though. However, that's not necessarily a negative in my opinion. Let me explain! UP creates more a 'fog' which makes your tank look as if it's experiencing a bacterial bloom. Whereas the JBL creates small bubbles (much smaller than the bubbles you're currently experiencing). Imo the bubbles look much more a pleasing against a crystal clear water back drop with the JBL compared to the UP which gives the impression a couple of your fish are having a crafty fag behind your plants and the aforementioned. If you're put off with this type of diffuser because of this then don't! This unit is solidly built and has some great features whereas I've had 2 of the UP atomisers fail on me with dire consequences. The build quality of the UP isn't great. I had one break in 2 and the other split and even the colour of these units makes them look dubious and untrusting whereas the JBL looks trusting and smacks of good clear German design. It's also worth pointing out it's the fish and plants we are meant to be looking at at the end of the day and not a few bubbles knocking around. But the 'fog' from the UP is hard to detract from. We get obsessed with things like this (me being the number 1 suspect) and forget that this hobby is meant to be a happy and a relaxing one of that! I'm aware that others might think otherwise of my opinions but I'm just going on experiences and attempting to save any strained relationships and lounge laminate flooring out there! 

Happy planted tank keeping! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Franks (21 Aug 2017)

Matty123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I installed mine 2 weeks ago to the day. The bubbles will get smaller. They won't get to be as small as the UP inline atomiser though. However, that's not necessarily a negative in my opinion. Let me explain! UP creates more a 'fog' which makes your tank look as if it's experiencing a bacterial bloom. Whereas the JBL creates small bubbles (much smaller than the bubbles you're currently experiencing). Imo the bubbles look much more a pleasing against a crystal clear water back drop with the JBL compared to the UP which gives the impression a couple of your fish are having a crafty fag behind your plants and the aforementioned. If you're put off with this type of diffuser because of this then don't! This unit is solidly built and has some great features whereas I've had 2 of the UP atomisers fail on me with dire consequences. The build quality of the UP isn't great. I had one break in 2 and the other split and even the colour of these units makes them look dubious and untrusting whereas the JBL looks trusting and smacks of good clear German design. It's also worth pointing out it's the fish and plants we are meant to be looking at at the end of the day and not a few bubbles knocking around. But the 'fog' from the UP is hard to detract from. We get obsessed with things like this (me being the number 1 suspect) and forget that this hobby is meant to be a happy and a relaxing one of that! I'm aware that others might think otherwise of my opinions but I'm just going on experiences and attempting to save any strained relationships and lounge laminate flooring out there!
> 
> ...



Yep. You were right Matty.

I'm cross-posting my quote from your thread below to finish my thoughts on the JBL inline. Didn't realise it was you who also posted here on my thread too (oops - sorry moderators!)



After installing the JBL inline diffuser I was hugely disappointed when compared to my in-tank bazooka which diffused like smoke. To be fair, the build quality of the JBL is amazing - you just know it's going to last forever, it's German .

My main initial concern was the bubbles when turned on were very large out of the hose outlet. I immediately thought it was a piece of tat and concluded it can't possibly be saturating the water column with co2.

I'm now on day 2 and visually it's still putting out large bubbles BUT my thoughts are now of immense praise! The large bubbles compared to the bazooka don't actually matter. My DC is a great colour and only took 1 hour from gas on to glow up lime green on a 155ltr tank (bazooka would take at least 2!) AND I'd reduced the flow in fear of gassing the fish.

Appearances can be deceiving. All that co2 is being forced out of the filter stream whereas before it was simply emitted into a large volume of water - albeit via tiny smoke like bubbles which assumption would have you believe the large surface area appearance would be better - wrong, wrong, wrong!

This for me proves that it's a consistency issue and also perhaps in relating to co2 being expelled in a slightly water pressurised environment. Co2 introduced at a consistent rate to a tiny area of pressurised water is far more effective in quickly creating an aquarium environment completely saturated in dissolved gas over simply adding it into the tank directly.

The plants are also pearling more than they ever had. 

Happy 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matty123 (21 Aug 2017)

Franks said:


> Yep. You were right Matty.
> 
> I'm cross-posting my quote from your thread below to finish my thoughts on the JBL inline. Didn't realise it was you who also posted here on my thread too (oops - sorry moderators!)
> 
> ...



I thought it was a bit uncanny! Lol. Least we're keeping the moderators on their toes eh?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

